# What does SLX drywall stand for?



## Ehamblin (Dec 29, 2010)

I am reviewing some submittals and the project documents ask for the contractor to provide SLX drywall at the elevator shaft walls. What I think it means is "shaft liner type X" drywall, but I am not sure. It also has to comply with the UL 415. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I believe that is a designation for 1" thick mold resistant fire rated gyp. board.

Andy.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I do believe Andy is correct.
What you may be seeing on a spec is "SLX" for a shaft liner system for an elevator or stairwell.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

The UL-415 is a particular type of fire barrier assembly, could be one hour or two hour, depends on what is spec'ed out.

Andy.


----------

